# Feeding milk replacer for calves to horses...



## CastleMouse (8 April 2009)

I was told recently by someone who shows Connemaras and hunters that milk replacer for calves is excellent for weight gain in horses. Does anyone else feed it to their horses?


----------



## RunToEarth (8 April 2009)

Yes, fed it to Oshk last winter, its really rich and obviously its on hand for me 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 i believe that to buy it (not in bulk like the farm does) it is pretty expensive. It was also difficult to feed to begin with, oshkey is a fussy eater!


----------



## Steeleydan (8 April 2009)

I dont and havnt personally, but I know a lot of showing people that successfully do, its the Denkavit calf milk powder, some horses arent keen but if you can get them to eat it, it absolutly claps weight on them.Good for very poor run down horses too. I know someone that fed a hunter milk pellets (specially for horses) just the same as the powder i would of thought but in pellet shape.


----------



## CastleMouse (8 April 2009)

Thanks you two - Have you ever experienced a horse getting fizzy whilst being fed it?


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (9 April 2009)

My friend's TB is very difficult to keep weight on. 2 years ago, he was looking like a hat rack and nothing she fed him made any difference. In the end, the YO suggested baby milk powder. Worked a treat!


----------

